# photos of mitch



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

heres some pics i took of mitch today he was in a great mood for once and looking very cute


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

cute!!! love the flowers :]


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

First one is my fave!! He looks so happy


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Ooooohhhhh! Mitch is the cutest little guy!!! I just love him! The last 2 are my favorites. Such a sweetie.


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

What a little cutie pie. Love the pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TikiLola (Jun 23, 2011)

What a handsome devil!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Mitch is adorable! Such a bright and gentle face. You have pictures from all angles.


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

thanks everyone x


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Beautiful pictures, the flower ones are my fav


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Aww, what a cutie! I'd love to see more of Mitch


----------



## Rosalia (Nov 9, 2010)

I love his name!  and really cute pictures


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

he is my mums rescue hog so came with his name hes a bit of a grump sometimes but not bad at all


----------

